# favorite short line trolling baits



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Spring will be soon what are your favorite baits to shortline the shallows.

Mine are:
5" tuff shads
5" scubas
6" stalkers
3/4-1oz rattlebaits
6" buchers

I thought about buying some Wiley 5.5's but decided to order some muskytrain diesels for next year due to price.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Winter will be here sooner


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Winter will be here sooner


Not to get off topic but how many hrs do you spend on the water for each fish you boat.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Hammer Lures of course 

These...









Also...

-Wiley's - various models
-Muskellunch


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't keep track of anything like that. Every hr is golden, fish or fish-less. I have days I might catch 2 fish in 1 or 2 hrs and days where I might fish 12 and not see anything. Can recall fishing a12-14 hr day on more then one occasion where I'd say that's it, 5 more casts and I'm leaving and catch a fish on the 3rd or 4th cast. I could care less how many hrs it's takes just as long as I get to catch a few


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Hammer Lures of course
> 
> These...
> 
> ...


Sell me the firetiger.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres no fire tiger pictured, but I certainly do make it...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Theres no fire tiger pictured, but I certainly do make it...



Pm me a price. I prefer for jointed no bigger than 6.5".

Thanks


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

The little one works ok on a short line.


The top two track well. The copper one kicks to the right every now and then, but will come back most of the time on a slower speed.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm kind of biased I like my marshads and mini marshads. Also a big fan of plastic tuffs and 5" straight wileys. In the spring I do really well on ac shiner 450 and smaller rapala cranks.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I certainly appreciate the local and home built baits much more than mass produced stuff. Not saying they don't work, they do, its just where I like to show my support.

That Koi pattern above is whicked cool Blue Pike!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> ...Every hr {on the water} is golden, .....


That's what it's really about anyway. Catchin' fish is just the gravy.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> That's what it's really about anyway. Catchin' fish is just the gravy.


Backlashed, what are your favorite springtime short line trolling muskie baits?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Hammer Lures of course
> 
> These...
> 
> ...


How can you choose with that many good looking baits... I make my own bucktails double 10's - 8's and if your like me I'll have 25 in the boat and throw the same one for weeks at a time.. Also got a box of Crane baits and throw the same 2-3 all year, but they seem to catch fish and that is of course what counts...Those are great looking baits...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and to get back on topic, I really don't troll. I do a little and I have a few baits I put out, but if you see me trolling I'm usually just taking a break.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Oh and to get back on topic, I really don't troll. I do a little and I have a few baits I put out, but if you see me trolling I'm usually just taking a break.


Just like casting, trolling has a important place in the muskie angler's arsenal. If your not working your rear off changing baits, checking lines, etc your not trolling!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Just like casting, trolling has a important place in the muskie angler's arsenal. If your not working your rear off changing baits, checking lines, etc your not trolling!


Didn't say I didn't know how, just that I don't really do it. My sons first fish was a 47"er he got with me while trolling when he was 8 yrs old, but he has had two 3 fish days casting. one of them I netted 3 fish for him in less then an hour. 37,39 & 40 inches. I have caught some nice fish trolling and have had 6-8-10 fish type days. It can be productive and it is my second favorite way to catch muskies. Just that I would much rather catch them casting.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Mason52 said:


> Didn't say I didn't know how, just that I don't really do it. My sons first fish was a 47"er he got with me while trolling when he was 8 yrs old, but he has had two 3 fish days casting. one of them I netted 3 fish for him in less then an hour. 37,39 & 40 inches. I have caught some nice fish trolling and have had 6-8-10 fish type days. It can be productive and it is my second favorite way to catch muskies. Just that I would much rather catch them casting.


Catching muskies trolling is not near as much fun as catching them casting or in a figure 8. I don't think trolling is as much of a challenge since the forward momentum of the boat hooks the fish and all you have to do is reel it in. I troll but it is usually when I am moving from place to place, lakes I have not fished before or when my trolling motor is on the fritz and I can't get back in the coves to cast.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Catching muskies trolling is not near as much fun as catching them casting or in a figure 8. I don't think trolling is as much of a challenge since the forward momentum of the boat hooks the fish and all you have to do is reel it in. I troll but it is usually when I am moving from place to place, lakes I have not fished before or when my trolling motor is on the fritz and I can't get back in the coves to cast.


If you have trolled CC for years and have yet to troll up a fish I would consider that challenging

[Quote from southwest section from bassman] 2 pole limits really hurt muskie fishermen chances of catching a musky. They are known to be the "Fish of 10,000 casts". 95% of the time, you can expect to get skunked. There are three main ways of fishing for muskies: Casting, Jigging and Trolling. You only need one rod to cast and jig. It is only trolling where more rods would make any difference. I have been trolling CC for years with 2 rods and have yet to catch a muskie trolling on that lake. So, even if I had 10 rods out trolling, it would only increase the odds of catching a muskie slightly. But I, for one, would be willing to pay extra for more rods to increase those odds


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

And some favorites not yet mentioned are Neumann Lil' Richards and Muskie train MX4. Hot baits for sure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I know this is getting a bit off topic, but IMHO its all a matter of putting fish into the boat for me....Lets face it, most of the lakes in this general area are muck bottom, man made lakes more suited for trolling anyway. Not that fish can't be caught casting either at all...It ALL really depends on the bodies of water you're fishing and what time of the year that should be the determining factor of how you fish. As far as which is the "better" or "more fun" way to catch them, is a matter of personal opinion. I have caught many fish casting over the years and for about the first ten years of muskie hunting; casting was my 99.99% method. My favorite way to catch one casting was buldging a double bladed bucktail along the surface and seeing it get devoured by a muskie! WOW! Now thats excitement!! But there is certainly something to be said when you hear that drag ripping and pulsating when you know a muskie is down there shaking its head....and not knowing HOW BIG it is at the end of your line. Theres high levels of excitement involved with both methods just like theres different levels of excitement in each of us. 

At my age (44), I'm to the point that I just want to focus on the methods that have put the most fish into my boat on any given body of water for me over the years. And for the most part and where I put in most of my time, trolling reigns supreme. And if people think trolling is just a simple matter of sitting, lazily in a seat and throwing out some baits and riding along waiting to snag up a fish....They are sadly mistaken...There is a serious art and skill to effective trolling IMO and specific techniques will seperate a decent troller from a great and most effective/successful troller. And not only that, also knowing what specific/different tactics are most effective on various bodies of water! Those techniques and tactics are what have made the challenge so much fun for me as I developed from a casting maching to an effective troller who more than doubled his success/catch rate year after year. I'm not a numbers guy anymore really either, but I'm looking for that "HOG" fish and I feel the more I can increase my odds at catching more fish; the better my chances are at getting that "HOG". 

So, bottom line, is that I feel the most successful muskie hunter is prepared, knowledgable and well rounded enough to vary his techniques according to his/her surroundings....Lake, time of year and or structures handed to them. 

Nobody should EVER feel better or worse for how they caught a muskie, they should feel priveledged and proud knowing they did something right and then learn from it!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Well said Paul. There are many lakes I have leaned over the years by trolling and covering water. I love hearing a reel blow up and trolling is definitely not just throwing a bait behind the boat and driving. There's a ton to it. I was commenting before as I wish others would take a softer approach to the whole preaching aspect. Over night Muskie hero status has reached an all time high in the muskie fishing community. You've seen it before though I'm sure Paul!!!! 

Btw I was going to ask, have you thought of making a smaller 4.5" or 5" version of the Hammers? They'd get smoked!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> Well said Paul. There are many lakes I have leaned over the years by trolling and covering water. I love hearing a reel blow up and trolling is definitely not just throwing a bait behind the boat and driving. There's a ton to it. I was commenting before as I wish others would take a softer approach to the whole preaching aspect. Over night Muskie hero status has reached an all time high in the muskie fishing community. You've seen it before though I'm sure Paul!!!!
> 
> Btw I was going to ask, have you thought of making a smaller 4.5" or 5" version of the Hammers? They'd get smoked!!


Gt minnows fill that niche.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Agreed Jim...It seems the internet does have a tendency to create overnight prophecies these days. I have always believed though, that actions and accomplishments have always spoken louder than banter....Take it for what it is - It is what it is 

As for the lures; I seriously don't see a need for a smaller bait Jim....the straights are 5.5" and the jointed (due to the joint) make them 6" on the money. Besides, the bigger bait has been the one more requested and what has been more of a priority this fall for me. Once I get all of my machine set ups, I'll be ready to roll with production. I will also be working on a dive and rise bait and a walleye lure as soon as I make time! UGH!!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not knocking anyone who catches muskies trolling. It is a very productive way to catch them. It is a lot of work too (not so much with 2 rods though). But I will take the feel of the manual hook set over the sound of a reel clicker anyday especially when some of the fight will be out of the fish in the first few seconds of the bite before you can get to the rod if you catch it trolling. I prefer to savor every second of the experience from lure selection to release.


----------

